# Update to Membership Requirements regarding NCT



## NaphtaliPress

After some discussion among the administrators, the PB membership requirements section has been modified at point 3 to make it explicit that as with Federal Vision, NCT is also a disqualification.

*Requirements for Membership *
3a. *Federal Vision*. The Puritan Board forbids the membership of "Federal Vision" proponents on this board. Every major NAPARC body has ruled the Federal Vision to be an un-Scriptural and un-Confessional doctrinal error that fundamentally re-casts doctrines that are core to the Christian religion. Those who are proponents of this doctrine should refrain from registering and any members who embrace this doctrine should have the integrity to forfeit their membership privileges. Members who violate this rule will be suspended or banned.

3b. * NCT and non-Reformed views of the Law*. The Puritan Board forbids the membership of proponents of New Covenant Theology (NCT) and unconfessional views of the Law of God. The Reformed Confessions governing the board affirm a functional distinction between moral, civil, and ceremonial aspects of the Mosaic Law and deny any view that would claim 'Christians are only under the law of Jesus Christ.' Those who are proponents of this doctrine should refrain from registering and any members who embrace this doctrine should have the integrity to forfeit their membership privileges. Members who violate this rule will be suspended or banned.

See: https://www.puritanboard.com/help/terms

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Just to clarify, we don't permit "amber ale" FV or "oatmeal stout" Federal Vision or proponents of what used to be called Federal Vision but will now be represented by an unpronouncable glyph.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerRay

NaphtaliPress said:


> After some discussion among the administrators, the PB membership requirements section has been modified at point 3 to make it explicit that as with Federal Vision, NCT is also a disqualification.





Semper Fidelis said:


> Just to clarify, we don't permit "amber ale" FV or "oatmeal stout" Federal Vision or proponents of what used to be called Federal Vision but will now be represented by an unpronouncable glyph.



It may be helpful to highlight Shepherdism and the New Perspective on Paul, just so that all bases are covered. As I noted on another thread, there are some folks who could easily be branded Federal Visionists who have never had the label attached to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gforce9

Semper Fidelis said:


> Just to clarify, we don't permit "amber ale" FV or "oatmeal stout" Federal Vision or proponents of what used to be called Federal Vision but will now be represented by an unpronouncable glyph.



Is Mr. Wilson hereby the artist formerly known as ""

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Berean

NaphtaliPress said:


> After some discussion among the administrators, the PB membership requirements section has been modified at point 3 to make it explicit that as with Federal Vision, NCT is also a disqualification.
> 
> *Requirements for Membership *
> 3a. *Federal Vision*. The Puritan Board forbids the membership of "Federal Vision" proponents on this board. Every major NAPARC body has ruled the Federal Vision to be an un-Scriptural and un-Confessional doctrinal error that fundamentally re-casts doctrines that are core to the Christian religion. Those who are proponents of this doctrine should refrain from registering and any members who embrace this doctrine should have the integrity to forfeit their membership privileges. Members who violate this rule will be suspended or banned.
> 
> 3b. * NCT and non-Reformed views of the Law*. The Puritan Board forbids the membership of proponents of New Covenant Theology (NCT) and unconfessional views of the Law of God. The Reformed Confessions governing the board affirm a functional distinction between moral, civil, and ceremonial aspects of the Mosaic Law and deny any view that would claim 'Christians are only under the law of Jesus Christ.' Those who are proponents of this doctrine should refrain from registering and any members who embrace this doctrine should have the integrity to forfeit their membership privileges. Members who violate this rule will be suspended or banned.
> 
> See: https://www.puritanboard.com/help/terms


----------

